# Some Encouragement For You All <3



## XSamX (Aug 31, 2012)

"Whatever you're going through, many others have not only experienced the same but got out of it just fine."

"In the middle of every difficulty lies opportunity."

"Other people's opinion of you does not have to become your reality."

"It's better to start over than to give up entirely."

"If you have no one to encourage you, instead of using that as an excuse for failure, encourage yourself and use _that_ as a reason why you must succeed."

There's so many quotes like these I live by day to day, and these simple words have given me soo much wisdom and meaning to my life. I have dreams bigger than the typical gal, and a bumpier path ahead of me than most, and the fact that this will be a challenge, only makes me more excited about it. God must think i'm tough enough to handle it, so didn't give me a simple life all planned out for me. I'm ready to shock the people who never believed in me, and pursue my dreams aggressively!!!


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Meh You're just excited it'll disappear after a while


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

XSamX said:


> "Whatever you're going through, many others have not only experienced the same but got out of it just fine."
> 
> "In the middle of every difficulty lies opportunity."
> 
> ...


I love all these quotes and this entire post!!!  I really love the part I put in bold too... I tell myself everyday that God brought me to this because He knows that I have the strength to handle it and that I will definitely be able to handle anything that I need to.

Thanks for spreading some positive feelings on here :clap


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

MrQuiet76 said:


> I love all these quotes and this entire post!!!  I really love the part I put in bold too... I tell myself everyday that God brought me to this because He knows that I have the strength to handle it and that I will definitely be able to handle anything that I need to.
> 
> Thanks for spreading some positive feelings on here :clap


I agree! We need more of this stuff.


----------

